
Ask HN: How to write things in post-collegiate level? - kevindeasis
There are two types of writing I find people like to read.<p>One that can be easily read by 5-year-olds. Copywriters are very good at this.<p>Another, that are written like essays, such as this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;1996&#x2F;12&#x2F;ffglass&#x2F;<p>How do you write like the latter? My first language is not English and I can easily write like the former, but not the latter. Even if I have a thesaurus by my side. I think there is something I&#x27;m missing
======
greenyoda
English is my first language and I can communicate technical ideas pretty well
in it, but I probably couldn't write something that people would actually
enjoy reading, like that article. There aren't many people who could write at
that level - it was clearly written by a talented professional writer.

I just noticed that this article was actually written by Neal Stephenson, a
famous author who has published many novels and non-fiction pieces.[1] He has
devoted his life to the craft of writing and has spent decades perfecting that
craft.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neal_Stephenson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neal_Stephenson)

~~~
kevindeasis
> a famous author who has published many novels and non-fiction pieces

Thanks, I should remind myself to always check who wrote whatever I am reading
in front of me

~~~
unimpressive
Personally I don't think this invalidates your question in the slightest, it
just makes hope of an answer more elusive.

